# Budgies stay on one perch?



## MyBabiesHaveScales

So although I love taking care of my bettas, the 'family pet' are two budgies. We've had them 2 weeks and they pretty much stay around the top of the cage. We have perches and toys down there, but they only touch what's at the top. We even had to move the food & water trays up because they didn't want to go to the lower ones. We hear that they have to stay on a variety of shapes, sizes, and textures of perches, so we wish they would explore more. Importantly, we have a bird bathtub that goes inside the bottom of the cage, but they never will come close to it (it is only in the cage for short amounts of time. It is not kept in the cage). We could do the mist bath, but the bird bath would be easier. How would we encourage the feathered friends to become a little more adventurous and ground dwelling? 

Side Note: Their wings are NOT clipped. They have 100% of their full flight feathers. They are likely both female (tan cere & white cere).


----------



## Watermelons

This is why cages should be long not tall. Once they figure out their foods down low they will go to it. But getting a long rectangular cage they can actually fly in would be a good option.


----------



## gilli

It's been a long time since I've had budgies, but maybe they're still nervous in their new surroundings? One thing I would try is leave some treats like spray millet (or treats that they are familiar with) on the bottom of the cage and see if that will coax them down. If they're fairly young they might find it easier to climb down so maybe rope ladders, or something similar, will be helpful.


----------



## charliegill110

i currently have pet birds, and they prefer to hang out at the top. in my experience birds just like to be high up. they will go down to eat and drink when they need but generally spend cage time up high. like gilli said offer spray millet and treats they are familiar with. black sunflower seeds seem to be a win. 

http://talkbudgies.com/ is a good forum.


----------



## MeredithNa

Yeah, that's normal. Don't worry about it, their instincts are high up=safe. Because of this, make sure their perches on the top of the cage are extra knobbly as they will use these ones more often. Uniform perches are bad for their feet because it causes arthritis (think of what would happen if you held only one thing for your entire life). 

They probably didn't get a lot of fresh grass or veggies in the pet store so make sure you give them that for a variety of food. Unlike bettas, a variety is essential for them to be healthy. 

But you probably already knew that. 

Budgies are great pets. I had them while growing up. They have fantastic personalities. They're as varied as bettas. One would happily eat your finger off, while one would jump straight onto your finger. One would defend her children to the death, and would attack you without hesitation, and continue to attack you while all the other budgies would be eating their dinner. "Forget food. You DIE!!!!" 

Aaahhh the memories...


----------



## InStitches

+1 flight cage makes for happier birdies! If you do clip primary feathers (we had to for safety in my house while they were being hand trained) they can still hover-fly around in the cage, perch to perch.

If you ever need more perches (serious kudos to you for getting a variety!!) I recommend natural branch perches if you can get ahold of them, I used to buy them on ebay. They're not expensive and very good for little feets!

Good luck with your new budgies, I hope they settle in soon and will feel safer to go around their cage!


----------



## annabeau

My parakeet whom I have had for a year stays at one spot at the top of her cage, and she is perfectly healthy. I think yours are fine.


----------



## bandit1994

it takes time mine loves to chew there prech up I need to get a new one


----------

